# Stage Knackt



## Biker-04-1986 (13. April 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe ein Stage 5.0 aus 2010. 200 km gelaufen und es knackt und knarzt beim treten wie sau. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem feststellen können? Wäre schön wenn ihr mir sagen könntet was es sein könnte.

Grüße


----------



## donprogrammo (13. April 2011)

Wenns nur beim Treten knackt sind die ersten Verdächtigen das Tretlager, die Sattelstütze und wenns schlecht läuft die Lagerung des Hinterbaus/Dämpfers.

Vermutlich reicht es, das Tretlager und die Sattelstütze auszubauen, zu reinigen, ordentlich zu fetten und wieder einzubauen. Wissen kann man das aber erst hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2011)

Bei meinem 09er Stage knackte es wegen einer (serienmäßig?) losen Hinterbauschraube...

Ansonsten: Sattelstütze mit Montagepaste einsetzen - das löst die meisten Geräuschprobleme


----------



## syn_error (13. April 2011)

gewinde der pedale richtig fetten und nach ca. 20 km nochmal nachziehen.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (14. April 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe, die Geschichte mit der Sattelstütze kann ich als einziges ausschließen, da es auch knackt wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe. Dann werde ich als erstes das tretlager neu fetten.


----------



## JEUS (16. April 2011)

Also ich hatte das Knacken auch mal.
Die Lösung lautet meistens dass man die Pedale rausnehmen muss und diese mit ordentlich Fett wieder einsetzen muss. Ohne Fett knackt es halt.


----------



## RnR Dude (18. April 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei meinem 09er Stage knackte es wegen einer (serienmäßig?) losen Hinterbauschraube...
> ...



Ja, die Schrauben waren serienmäßig lose. Jedenfalls war bei mir auch eine lose.
Der TE sollte daher auch die Schrauben am Hinterbau kontrollieren.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. April 2011)

Abend,

scheint leider kein Einzelfall beim Stage zu sein. Mein Skeen (1 Monat alt) knarzt auch wie nen alter Drahtesel. Je stärker ich in die Pedale trete (bergauf), desto stärker das Knarzen.

Ist jetzt erst aufgetreten, wird aber auch immer lauter. 

Robby


----------



## mw.dd (19. April 2011)

@TE Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren, ob und wie Du das Problem gelöst hast...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (29. April 2011)

Leider habe ich noch gar keine Lösung, Tretlager ist gesäubert und gefettet und sämtliche Schrauben sind kontrolliert. Am We sind die Pedalen dran, mal schaun obs daran liegt.


----------



## GreenTavern (29. April 2011)

Hi,
bei meinem Stage 4.0 hat es anfangs auch geknackt, ich habe die Pedale abgebaut und das Gewinde mit Kugellagerfett gefettet, danach war das knacken bei mir weg. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valmar (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

aktuell habe ich leider auch ganz massive Probleme mit meinem QLT Team Only 7.0 von Ende 2008. Es knarzt tierisch wenn ich pedaliere, aber vornehmlich nur auf der rechten Seite. Wenn ich das Rad im 45°C nach links neige und dann auf die rechte Pedale steige, knarzt es auch. Andersrum hört man kaum etwas. Ich habe bereits die Kurbel 2x demontiert und mit Shimano Montagepaste eingefettet und auch 1x das Innenlager rausgenommen sowie Pedale neu gefettet, gesäubert und ebenfalls gefettet. Nach der Demontage des Innenlagers hat es fast 1 Woche gehalten ohne knarzen und jetzt ist es wieder da. Ich hatte als das anfing noch Plattformpedalen, mittlerweile sind Shimano PD A-530 drauf und die sind auch gefettet und fest gezogen aber knarzen tut es trotzdem. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll? Liegt es am Rahmen? Die Schraube unten hinter den Kettenblättern habe ich nicht raus bekommen.
Ich hab es mal mit meinem iPhone aufgenommen in der Hosentasche. Man hört zwar viel geraschel durch die Hose, aber ab Sekunde 20 vernimmt man das knarzen eigentlich sehr deutlich: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9650269/knarzen.m4aAm besten mit dem VLC oder iTunes öffnen.


----------

